# Gas Grill Repair - Lava rock or Heat Plate



## chugger (Feb 21, 2011)

OK guys, this should make for interesting debate. I have a GOSM smoker that I use frequently on the weekends, but to whip up some quick burgers or pork chops for the fam damily during the week I have a 4 burner UniFlame gas grill from wal-mart. This gas grill has the conventional "Heat Tents or Flavorizers" over each of the 4 burners. After 5 years they have finally given away and rusted into pieces.

Now what do you think would make the best replacment. I found at Rural King tonight they sell universal Heat Tent replacments but at $15 x 4 that would be expensive.

my two options are

1. I could buy a cheap univeral grate for $22 and cover it with two bags of Lava Rock ($10)

2. Or I could buy a universal heat plate that basically covers the entire floor of the grill above all 4 burners like this one


I also going to pick up one of those cheap thin stainless smoker boxes to place some pellets in to get some more flavor into my propane cooked food.

thought and suggestions for either method welcome!!!


----------



## wiredbob (Feb 23, 2011)

Lava Rock.  The heat plate idea reminds me of a Holland grill that I owned.  The Holland grill is a fine product but never was happy with the flavor and heat transfer.  Heat transfer may be of interest soon as fuel prices rise.  Just my opinion.  Robert


----------



## sqwib (Feb 24, 2011)

Agreed, try it with lava rock first, you can buy big bags  in the Lawn area in HD, but the chunks may be a bit smaller.

LAVA ROCK

I have used it as bio filters for my pond and would think it be ok for grills, just make sure to research it first.


----------

